
Amazon Next-Day Delivery System Has Brought Chaos and Carnage to America Streets - tablet
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/carolineodonovan/amazon-next-day-delivery-deaths
======
sieabahlpark
Yes, blame Amazon for the driver being reckless. Thanks BuzzFeed for this
excellent reporting.

~~~
sieabahlpark
Weird I can't edit my other comment, but wouldn't the agency he was working
for be at fault for underhiring for the rush? This doesn't seem like an Amazon
issue directly as it is a really bad delivery service which clearly couldn't
handle the Amazon contract because they needed to cut corners.

